
Show HN: New simple hash algorithm fast without parallelization - quxvortex
https://github.com/cris691/discohash.git
======
klundqist
What are some use-cases for this?

~~~
fjfaase
Non-cryptographic hash functions are used to check if two large blobs of data
are equal or not without having to compare the data itself. Or if you want to
check whether a large blob of data already is included in a large collection
of such blobs. (Think for example if you want to know if a certain image is
already included in a large collection of images.) The idea is to calculate a
relatively small hash (64 or 128 bits) of the data. For two large data blobs
to be equal, at least this hash must be the same. If hashes of two data blobs
are the same, than it is still possible that the actual data is different. The
idea is to design a hash function where this does not happen often.

~~~
archivist1
this is also a cryptographic hash function

------
quxvortex
could be faster wit parallelization of Merkle tree

